# still cant send or receive pm



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

i joined about 3 months ago and have about 100 posts.

i thought i had to wait 1 month and 30 posts?

sorry if im wrong but just checking


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Might be your rep.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Lorian


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Weird...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

No one loves RED :nono:


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

ok so do i need to make a new account?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Why did you get bad rep in the first place?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

varman said:


> ok so do i need to make a new account?


If you make a new account you'll be back to square one. Nothing to do with your reputation


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Why did you get bad rep in the first place?


some douche made me red bcos i joked he had tren rage lol.

it was totally light hearted at the time. now i acctually think his a proper nob!

such is life on internet forums with keyboard warriors everywhere!


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No one loves RED :nono:


watch out we got a badass round ere!

im sure u have so many likes from all your great input, such as your above statement. and has nothing to do with all the beta whitenights nuthuggin you


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

varman said:


> watch out we got a badass round ere!
> 
> im sure u have so many likes from all your great input, such as your above statement. and has nothing to do with all the beta whitenights nuthuggin you


amd here we have an example of how not to take light humor you went on about in your last post and why you have a red rep bar!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

varman said:


> watch out we got a badass round ere!
> 
> im sure u have so many likes from all your great input, such as your above statement. and has nothing to do with all the beta whitenights nuthuggin you


Ohhhhhhhh really...I don't need no white knights and I don't count likes ( but as u only have 9 after so many posts I can see how this would be a bug bear) u accuse someone of being a douche coz u said summat light hearted and he took it serious...hmmm do u see what u did here durrrrrrr


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

And for the record...guys don't keep calling other guys white knights coz their cool with a bit of banter with a female it's ridiculous!


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

varman said:


> watch out we got a badass round ere!
> 
> im sure u have so many likes from all your great input, such as your above statement. and has nothing to do with all the beta whitenights nuthuggin you


...and you say the guy who negged you was a keyboard warrior?

your posts to likes ratio is appalling, you don't deserve PM.


----------

